# Knotts Train Baldwin C19 #41 (pictures)



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Saturday I was at Knott's Berry Farm, rode the train and took some pictures. Since I have an Accucraft C19 #41 it made it even more special.













































































































Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! The people at Knott's have really done a nice job of preserving our Colorado narrow guage steam legacy! It's a shame that you can see a steel roller coaster in the pictures otherwise it could be right out of the 1930's!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Tommy.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I had to laugh a bit at this one... It's the first time I've ever seen the scenery make the prototype look like a model! 1:1 paper-towel rocks! 

Great pics! 

Later, 

K


----------

